# One blocked fallopian tube



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anybody had to have one of their fallopian tubes unblocked and how do they do this? On wednesday this week i had and an HSG which told me that i had one tube blocked. the HSG was a very very painful procedure and am wondering if having to have the tube unblocked is going to be a similar procedure. If anybody has had to have  there tube unblocked please could you let me know in detail how they did this so that i can prepare myself for what happens next. I have to wait 3 weeks before going back to my specialist after the HSG... in which they will recieve a thourough report of the HSG results.
I have been trying four and a half years to concieve with no luck.... also wondering if only one of my tubes are blocked then why is it that im not concieveing i thought that when you ovulate that the egg drops alternate tubes each month, am i right in saying this?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Leighsa,
Sorry I don't know much about blocked tubes but wanted to say Hi!
I think you're right in saying that when you ovulate each month generally it's alternate ovary's so tubes.

Good luck, X


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi Leighsa 
              i've got a blocked right tube,i had the hsg done and mine was bloody painful if i could of got off that bed i would of .
then i had to go to the hospital on the day surgery clinic and i was put under and they had a look as to where it was blocked and if it could be done and they had a go then but no success , then 2mnths later i was admitted on the Gyne ward for a minor op to unblock it but still no success ,mines blocked from the bottom end which is connected to my womb.hope that makes sense .
                                  best of luck 
                                  luv marie 76xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello leighsa .. i had op to try and unblock both of my tubes but no sucsess i was told the best chance for me to conceive was after the op but i was put on ivf waiting list in the meantime.. luckily i was knocked out for the op so didnt feel a thing ..i had 2 tiny incisions made 1 by bikini line and 1 further up ..i had to stay in hospital the night before but was allowed home the same day... are you from wales my op was done in the royal gwent


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Leighsa 

welcome to ivf wales boards

it all depends on how damaged your blocked tube is to whether they will be able to unblock it

a single fallapian tube can collect an egg from each ovary. ivf bypasses the tubes so if you are going for ivf they might not suggest any surgery to unblock


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Guys thanks for the replys, Marie76...... you said you had to go and have an op to have your tubes unblocked how long were you put to sleep for and were you in pain for days afterwards, as when has the HSG done was in pain for 2 days later and still not right on the 3rd day....
I am from Wales i live in Barry just outside Cardiff, do you know it?.  If its just the one tube shouldnt i still have the chance of concieving with my other tube being ok?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep i know barry

whats occurring?

yeah you should still have a chance of concieving, you really need to wait until you see the cons and see if your second tube is fully open

who and where are you seeing?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Leighsa I'm sorry you are going through all this and I personally haven't been thro anything like this but a friend I work with was tld Oct 06 that one of her tubes was severed andthe othr was too damaged to unblock - yet she gave birth to a delightful little boy this May and is now 8 weeks pregnant with her second!  So IT IS STILL POSSIBLE!
Wishing you every success X


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Kara76....

LOL.... i love that program, its so funny..... where are you from kara? thanks for the useful information, i guess ill just wait now to go back to my specialist in October where they will have a thourough report of the HSG.... and see what they say, im ab****ley dredding it, as if the next stage is as painful as the hsg i think il give up, LOL....


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

HI Scouse, thanks for that info, god how lucky is your friend, my husband and i have been trying almost 5 years.... thats so shocking that they told her one of her tubes were severed and the other not repairable and she still got pregnant TWICE.... theres still hope i guess. 
x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara, im going through the fertility specialist in the heath hospital, Cardiff, on NHS.... but had my HSG done in Llandough hospital. but have to go back to the heath for my results and the next stage......

Ya know i had the hsg done this week, they have booked me an appointment on 28 october to go back to the heath, can i call before that to get a full report of my hsg before hand


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest, i would wait and see a con to explain the results cause at least you will then understand fully

i would try naturally in the mean time as i am sure you have been.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you should be able to be knocked out for op so try not to worry ... and even if your tube is blocked there is definetly hope for you


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL.... yeah i guess ya right, it just seems a long time away.....  so have you been trying long? whats your situation kara?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Miriam7.... after having that hsg i have been so worrying about the rest of treatment to come....have you had IVF done? and how does this work?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

time will fly hun

me and dh have been trying for almost 11 years


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152265.15

my storie and its a long un


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

hi miriam i was looking at your profile, are you actually pregnant now? after how long?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had ectopic in my tube when i was 21 (1997)i had to have emergency surgery to remove the pregnancy but was told my tube was saved after never becoming pregnant again i had lap dye in 2005 my tubes were covered in adehesions and blocked ...i then had op to try correct them i was told 1 tube was blocked completley and the other they managed to get dye down with quite a bit of force ..i was told now was my best chance to conceive but put on the waiting list for ivf begining of 2006 ...as you can see from my ticker i was 3rd time lucky and am now 9 weeks 4days pregnant thanks to ivf wales .. so there is hope for you


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww i am SO HAPPY for you miriam, after all you have been through.... really well done, i hope it all goes well..... is it your 1st child? i have noticed youo on ******** i will send you a friend request. 

xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you   yep its first child ...am taking it step by step 1 hurdle at a time i am discharged from ivf wales now and have midwife on tue all seems a bit more real now   i was gutted when i was told my best hope was ivf and they would put me on list the dr was really blunt about it so much so that the nurse followed me out of the room and said dont be to upset you should have a good chance seen as its just your tubes with the problem


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi leighsa

i have not had a blocked tube, but have had one tube and ovary removed due to severe endo..

just wanted to say that my consultant said that although technically you can get pregnant each month a different side with 2 tubes, when one is missed up <as mine was> it can interefere with the bodies ability to know what to do, and that removing the bad tube often makes the good one work <if yu see what i mean lol>

so try not to worry too much  and i am sure you will be under general anesthetic when they repair it


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for that popsi, thats so handy to know, all tis can be so stressful, LOL.... Have you succeded in getting prenant yet then? Do you have ay children at all?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

leighsa

no not suceeded and never been pregnant, we have given up anymore treatment and have moved onto adoption now to enable our dream to come true

good luck


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiyaaa im from barry   Live in Cardiff now tho   Good luck with everything Leighsa


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulation on your pregnancy Kelly, how far gone are you? Did you catch naturally or via IVF treatment? What was the reason they gave you when you had ya HSG done? they told me one of my tubes are fine and dye ran straight through, but the other is blocked, but still never been preg in 5 years..... i have to wait to go back to the heath now end of Oct for the thourough report of HSG and to discuss my next steps.... if its anything like the HSG dont think ill bother, LOL.... was reading the net about IVF and aparently its the same kinda procedure, i really couldnt go through that again it was way too much pain for me, wouldnt be so bad if they put you too sleep but i dont think they will. Im o happy that you are now preg hun hope all goes well for you.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya lisa ... im suprised you wernt given the option of being knocked out if your other tube is fixable demand to be out of it as it seems to of made you quite scared   if you do have to go down ivf route its really not that bad for egg collection your out of it on a cocktail of drugs i cant even remember getting back to waiting room    im sure you can have iui if your 1 tube is ok anyway... girls is this correct?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes miriam is right.. i have had 4 iui's with one tube.. but ec is nothing to worry about at all


----------

